# Warsaw (Warszawa), Poland



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

I want to go! warsaw looks gorgeous!


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

There will be a special part my photos about Warsaw.
Some phots were here, but I made a huge project, and
I put here ~ 150 photos.

If you want any my photo in bigger dimension, I could send you. 
(there are in ~9,5 Mpix), but It costs. One photo = 5 Euro, by Paypal.

So lets start


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

it'll continue soon..


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

A city of exciting contrasts...wonder how it actually looks like on the ground. Haven't been there in 15 years. Thanks for the great pics Slawek to whet our appetite


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks amazing I'll be in Warsaw this weekend, looking forwarding to visiting this city.


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

next photos tomorrow....


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Slawek. I would like to purchase some that I have seen, so I'll wait until some more come up.


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

next soon...


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

The last pictures are really exceptional, thank you. I was in warsaw in august, my impressions: clean, tidy, green city, with a lot of space and a huge amount of parks. More than Berlin. The old city is not just a touristic place but it is very alive and has definetely an athmosphere. It is indeed big enough not to get bored after few days. The neoclassical buildings coming from stare miasto to nowy swiat give to Warsaw an old european charme and behind them you can see a lot of modern buildings. The eastern part, Stary Praga, is potentially one of the most attracting and modern quarters in Europe, and it is already architecturally unique, very creative and very relaxing. The modern buildings are great, better for me the lower than the higher architecture, while the skyscrapers are impressive at night. As a conclusion, I think Warsaw is defintely one of the greatest european capital.


----------



## Perun (Mar 30, 2006)

One of the best threads about Warsaw in this forum. All pictures are awsome 



> If you want any my photo in bigger dimension, I could send you.
> (there are in ~9,5 Mpix), but It costs. One photo = 5 Euro, by Paypal.


Czyżby jakiś drobny biznesik, bo i fotki znakami wodnymi opatrzyłeś?


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

Perun said:


> Czyżby jakiś drobny biznesik, bo i fotki znakami wodnymi opatrzyłeś?


This is an international forum, so please write in English. 
Yes - I 've got my own company.

OK, next:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2003)

Dr.Jerdo said:


> I think Warsaw is defintely one of the greatest european capital.


This is a rare opinion but nice to hear it

Sławek thanks for a great thread!:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Slawek, two questions:

Do you have any interior shots of St. Mary's in Nowe Miasto you could show.

Also, the 5 Euro is to send prints or by e-mail?

Thanks

Also, many parts of Warsaw may detract from its beauty, and much rebuilding and restoration is still needed, and it may not be in the class in terms of size, wealth and economic prowess at this time, but it certainly is a great European capital.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos ^^ just few posts above :cheers:


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> Do you have any interior shots of St. Mary's in Nowe Miasto you could show.
> 
> Also, the 5 Euro is to send prints or by e-mail?
> Thanks.


1. By Email or I put it in a spacial place to download.
2. No, I havn't interior phots of this church. I want to shot it, I went there 3 times and always were closed 

Next:








































































































































next soon...


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

nest soon...


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

Below its only Old Town: 



























































































































































next soon...


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

last part will be soon...


----------

